# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  UNICEF report into adolescent mental health

## Flavor

Just in case you never heard already, a UNICEF report just out states that 1 in 7 of all young persons age 10-25 suffer from a mental health problem, and the figure is rising. 40% have depression and/or anxiety.

The largest increases are in the Middle East, North Africa, USA and western Europe. Worldwide the figure was 89 million male and 77 million female.

They cited lack of government resources to combat this pandemic was a major problem, which I think all of us here are aware of.

----------


## Otherside

I wonder if there is an increase, or if people are more comfortable speaking out about struggling with anxiety and depression and seeking help. I know that theres a lot more acceptance of it in Western Europe and in North America these days than there was before (even as close as a decade back), not sure about MENA. 

I do agree about the pandemic/restrictions making it worse though, particularly for young people. Theres been some frightening numbers come out about the increased numbers of referrals to therapy/psychiatry for anxiety and depression in young people, increased numbers seeking help for eating disorders, rise in referrals for psychotic episodes. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

We have had a number of deaths linked to the lockdowns. One woman spoke openly on the radio about the death of her husband. How he became depressed over time. How she tried to get him help and was ignored. Which was sad to hear. They would do nothing for him at all. Then she found him dead in a room later one of the days she had tried to get him help. She was one who spoke openly. But there are loads more stories out there. I am sure we will hear them all in time.

----------

